# McKinnie Suspended



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't even know this was pending...

Vikings' McKinnie suspended four games for violating conduct policy
NFL.com Wire Reports

Minnesota Vikings left tackle Bryant McKinnie has been suspended by the NFL without pay for the team's first four regular-season games for violating the league's personal conduct policy.

McKinnie was involved in a brawl outside of a Miami night club in February. According to a police report, he was arrested and charged with aggravated battery, among other charges.

This is not his first brush with the law. He was also fined a game check in 2006 after he pled guilty to a charge of disorderly conduct.

On the field, McKinnie has been a force for the Vikings. He has started the last 87 games for the team at left tackle and is widely considered one of the better at his position in the league.

The only experienced backup on the roster is Marcus Johnson. The other reserves -- Drew Radovich and Chase Johnson -- have never started a game in the NFL.

McKinnie's suspension begins on Saturday. He is eligible to return to the Vikings' active roster on Sept. 29 following the team's Sept. 28 game against the Tennessee Titans.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah. Knowing how poorly Mt McWorthless plays against good DEs, I'm not sure this isn't a good thing for the Vikes.

:beer:


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Dak said:


> Yeah. Knowing how poorly Mt McWorthless plays against good DEs, I'm not sure this isn't a good thing for the Vikes.
> 
> :beer:


I agree 100%. Could actually be a good thing.


----------

